# Irfan View - HTML-Seiten konfigurieren



## trop (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Boarder,
meine Frage: Kann ich das Design der von Irfan View erstellen HTML-Seiten ändern? Das Blau ist nicht so mein Ding..

thx, mfg.trop


----------



## TEE (13. Januar 2004)

Du kannst die HTML-Dateien in einem Texteditor öffnen, dann im Quelltext steht irgendwo ziemlich weit oben irgendwas mit "bgcolor", das ist die Hintergrundfarbe. Danach steht in Anführungszeichen entweder die Farbe "blue" oder irgendwas mit "00ccff", das ist die Definition der Farbe.

Den gewünschten Farbwert kannst Du dir im Photoshop, in der Farbpalette heraussuchen, neben den üblichen Farbmodi (RGB, CMYK) findest Du auch diese definition.

Gruss TEE


----------



## trop (13. Januar 2004)

Ok sorry, falsch verstanden.
Ich meine nicht manuell alle Seiten zu ändern, sondern das IrfanView mir die Seiten in angepasstem Farbdesign ausgibt.


----------

